
New Heinz condiment Mayochup has an unfortunate translation in Cree - microwavecamera
https://calgaryherald.com/news/canada/new-heinz-condiment-mayochup-has-an-unfortunate-translation-in-cree/wcm/8247a059-8d38-43c4-8c29-9ad3602cb04f
======
mimixco
Funny! In English, it just sounds kinda gross.

